# Чем бы интересным заняться, но чтобы не усугубить



## Андреeй (15 Мар 2012)

Скоро будет год, как из-за грыжи приходится отлеживаться на диване. Так можно скукожиться от скуки. Попробовал покататься на коньках, первый раз обошлось, на второй немного прихватило спину с отдачей в ногу. Чем бы таким заняться? Рядом есть курсы дайвинга, очень хочется научиться нырять. Но там, наверное, тяжелое снаряжение. Или ничего, если аккуратно. Еще рядом еще хоккейный клуб, и даже висит объявление для не очень молодых дуриков, тоже очень хочется покататься с клюшкой, и тоже есть опасения оказаться в том же положении, что год назад. Еще есть просто бассейн, но это скучно. Кто как выкручивается? Или грыжа ставит крест на таких развлечениях?


----------



## gudkov (15 Мар 2012)

Затянул ты год отлеживаться.


----------



## жен38 (16 Мар 2012)

насколько я знаю, только бассейн и можно и даже нужно! ничего другое не подходит после операции по удалению грыж. максимум -йога.


----------



## gudkov (16 Мар 2012)

жен38 написал(а):


> только бассейн и можно и даже нужно! ничего другое не подходит после операции по удалению грыж. максимум -йога.



Да чего уж мелочиться, веревка и мыло....)))


----------



## Андреeй (17 Мар 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Затянул ты год отлеживаться.


Илья Муромец 33 года отлеживался.


----------



## Мила_Я (17 Мар 2012)

жен38 написал(а):


> насколько я знаю, только бассейн и можно и даже нужно! ничего другое не подходит после операции по удалению грыж. максимум -йога.


А это кому как. Я вот после трех операций на горных лыхах катаюсь. Ну не могу я отказать от этого удовольствия Волков бояться , в лес не ходить!


----------



## Антенна (12 Апр 2012)

Мила_Я написал(а):


> А это кому как. Я вот после трех операций на горных лыхах катаюсь. Ну не могу я отказать от этого удовольствия Волков бояться , в лес не ходить!


А мне врач сказал: на горных лыжах после операции- ни в коем случае, т.к. я горными лыжами и спровоцировала себе обострение, приведшее меня на стол нейрохирурга... Да и самой совсем не хочется...


----------



## Мила_Я (12 Апр 2012)

Антенна написал(а):


> А мне врач сказал: на горных лыжах после операции- ни в коем случае, т.к. я горными лыжами и спровоцировала себе обострение, приведшее меня на стол нейрохирурга... Да и самой совсем не хочется...


Конечно нельзя, а с моей историй болезни и при моем нынешнем состоянии просто противопоказано. Это мой выбор, мне это просто жизненно необходимо. Ноги совершенно не слушаются, позвоночник протестует, но когда я поднимаюсь вместе со всеми, здоровыми, на высоту 4050, а потом вниз по склону гордого величавого Эльбруса, с ветерком, вокруг море снега и вечные вершины. Пока я что-то могу, я живу. Бравада? Нет. Победа над собой. Состояние ухудшается, но о плохом буду думать потом. Удачи всем!


----------



## Антенна (12 Апр 2012)

Мила_Я написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 16665
> 
> Конечно нельзя, а с моей историй болезни и при моем нынешнем состоянии просто противопоказано. Это мой выбор, мне это просто жизненно необходимо. Ноги совершенно не слушаются, позвоночник протестует, но когда я поднимаюсь вместе со всеми, здоровыми, на высоту 4050, а потом вниз по склону гордого величавого Эльбруса, с ветерком, вокруг море снега и вечные вершины. Пока я что-то могу, я живу. Бравада? Нет. Победа над собой. Состояние ухудшается, но о плохом буду думать потом. Удачи всем!
> Посмотреть вложение 16664


Мила_Я, очень круто! Возможности организма безграничны и все преграды в голове... А мы с друзьями ездим обычно, и вот все будут кататься, а я в бассейнке плавать... Все равно не смогу уже себя заставить. Кататься и не думать о плохом.
Тем более все врачи были единодушны: причина в горных лыжах, ох, в этом году трасса была очень жесткая и местами обледеневшая, подтормаживала я и доподтормаживалась на полной скорости бочком.


----------



## Мила_Я (12 Апр 2012)

Спасибо, но уверена, что это совсем не круто, это очень трудно и требует нечеловеческих усилий. А страх он и во мне сидит до сих пор, очень мешает жить, постоянно приходится переступать через "немогу".  29 марта тоже попалось мне голубое ледяное "зеркальце" , первый раз упала так неудачно в этом сезоне, заставила себя еще три раза спуститься, испуг лечила таким образом. Остается добавить: Не повторять, опасно для жизни.


----------

